# Charriots of the Gods theory information



## lwhitehead (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi folks I need books and info on the Charroits of Gods theory which is bunk, but good bunk. If you have played any of the Assassian Creed series you would be understand what I need help with.



LW


----------



## Terry D (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, you might try reading The Chariots of the Gods, by Eric von Danekin.


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 2, 2016)

I know of the book, what I mean is the alien astornaut theory as well, that's what I mean.


LW


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 2, 2016)

LW, the Ancient Astronaut theory / Alien Astronaut theory are one and the same. Check out the links in the PM I sent you. They should be helpful.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 2, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> I know of the book, what I mean is the alien astornaut theory as well, that's what I mean.
> 
> 
> LW



All the 'ancient astronaut' malarkey started with von Danekin's book. Just in case there's any misunderstanding, _Chariots of the Gods_ is not a work of fiction, it's von D's theory.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 2, 2016)

Terry D said:


> All the 'ancient astronaut' malarkey started with von Danekin's book. Just in case there's any misunderstanding, _Chariots of the Gods_ is not a work of fiction, it's von D's theory.



Yet it is spectacularly entertaining to consume as fiction.

There's no shortage of television shows and movies available on streaming platforms to provide some variations on the theory started by von Danekin. Ancient Aliens is the granddaddy of them all, but there's plenty of others.


----------



## ppsage (Apr 2, 2016)

S. M. Stirling's _In the Court of the Crimson Kings_ is my favorite fiction of the genre. Plus it's got the greatest prologue in all modern fiction.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 2, 2016)

Speculation has it that Stargate is also inspired by the theory.

I can't confirm either way though because I didn't get to this point in the theory until well after the TV had started.

I do know that there was a promo-show created called Chariots of the Gods meant to be a fictional telling of the theory- however it wasn't picked up by a network, nor was it produced as a movie. I saw about a minute of this- it looked good but apparently it wasn't good enough (or cost worthy).


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 2, 2016)

theoretically,it could be true though


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 3, 2016)

Well look at how Science is controled  know by Corperate interests it's how soem ideas that might be real unhappy truths might be supressed because those in power don't want it known, 


LW


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 4, 2016)

lwhitehead said:


> Well look at how Science is controled  know by Corperate interests it's how soem ideas that might be real unhappy truths might be supressed because those in power don't want it known,
> 
> 
> LW



Good science versus bad science. Good science develops a theory and looks for ways to test it and prove it wrong, bad science develops a theory and looks for was to confirm it and prove it right. Using bad science you can prove just about anything is true; using good science you can prove just about anything is an imperfect explanation,but the best to date.

There is a really good book by Ben Goldacre called 'Bad science' that develops this.


----------



## Terry D (Apr 4, 2016)

LeX_Domina said:


> theoretically,it could be true though



Since it is impossible to completely prove that something doesn't exist, you are technically right. But I sooner expect to see neon-blue unicorns playing football than find real evidence of alien visitors.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 4, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Since it is impossible to completely prove that something doesn't exist, you are technically right. But I sooner expect to see neon-blue unicorns playing football than find real evidence of alien visitors.


But ... but what about that portal they found in the Andes?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 4, 2016)

Terry D said:


> Since it is impossible to completely prove that something doesn't exist, you are technically right. But I sooner expect to see neon-blue unicorns playing football than find real evidence of alien visitors.



Well, not soccer, that would be silly, but American football maybe? And of course you won't  find evidence, they are not silly. Face it, if the governments of the world did not know you existed, would you tell them?


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 4, 2016)

It's a lot like this idiot who kept telling / trying to convince me that snow leopards didn't exist, they weren't real. It took research and discovery to prove my position- photographs from an issue of National Geographic helped. Still, he refuted my claim. 

My point is- no amount of proof will suffice to those who refuse to believe; not even an authentic photograph.




Now, if UFO images were this clear- wouldn't you wonder, at least?


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 4, 2016)

I love the notion of extraterrestrial visitations, but given the physics and distances involved it's going to take me being personally abducted before I believe such a thing has happened. 

[Aside: I think 'Tom tries to get abducted by a UFO while carrying his smartphone' would be a great idea for a reality tv show. Let me know if you have a connection with a television producer!]

You can tell this topic resonates with people, though. Despite the implausibility, there's an enormous amount of speculation about it in numerous mediums. Even skeptics like me enjoy the theories without buying them.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 4, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> I love the notion of extraterrestrial visitations, but given the physics and distances involved it's going to take me being personally abducted before I believe such a thing has happened.


From your story in the newsletter I was thinking, is he one of them?


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 4, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> I love the notion of extraterrestrial visitations, but given the physics and distances involved it's going to take me being personally abducted before I believe such a thing has happened.
> 
> [Aside: I think 'Tom tries to get abducted by a UFO while carrying his smartphone' would be a great idea for a reality tv show. Let me know if you have a connection with a television producer!]
> 
> You can tell this topic resonates with people, though. Despite the implausibility, there's an enormous amount of speculation about it in numerous mediums. Even skeptics like me enjoy the theories without buying them.



And that's the difference between us and 'the woos', no amount of speculation would convince them it's not real and yet, they have no concrete evidence only suggestive.


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 4, 2016)

they have neon colored rabbits genetically engineered for our amusement.

but I definately support the alien theory because I myself am an Asari from the planet Eden prime though I spend most of my time living in the Elysium space station.I will gladly give your the tour


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 5, 2016)

I believe that we are not alone. Although I cannot disclose the name or location of my origins.


----------



## lwhitehead (Apr 8, 2016)

The Alien Astronaut Theory is bunk good bunk, and from a Writer point a view it's good. 

So what groups would keep this type of knowledge down, if Humanity was created instead coming from the Pardise.


LW


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 8, 2016)

religious groups (the catholic church) they'd persuade the feds to keep it on the DL


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm with Lex on the Catholic Church, I also believe that a collection of governments would want to keep it quiet as well- under the misguided belief that a 'blinded' population is a control one. However, keeping us in the dark will work for only so long. As proven with each generation- we are smarter, more aware the one before- likewise with technology each generation is better than the previous.


----------



## lwhitehead (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I would like some good source info and books on this theory?,

LW


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 1, 2016)

As you admit it is bunk started by von D, so there really is no 'good' source information, infact no source information at all other than his. If you really want some you could write it, or simply 'quote' it without going to the trouble of writing it. How many people even look up footnote references in the back of the book? Let alone checking them out any further. Actually that is quite a fun idea, I might write some spoof history with references to appropriate 'chronicles'.


----------



## lwhitehead (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes I know it's bunk but if done well like in the Assassin's Creed background and setting it can be for interesting ideas, I was watching the Zoo TV series and it made me think about this theory. Take for example the Three Strand of DNA theory that was overidden by the Two Strand Theory.  The Third Starnd would have bin proof of the Humans being created by Aliens.  This Third Strand could be in very rare Blood Types, 

LW


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 2, 2016)

The truth is somrtimes more intriguing than the invented. The triploid (three strand), cell occurs as a spin off from the reproductive process of the higher plants. most of the plant is haploid (two strand) but the fruit (not the seed) has three, that is why they are so mutable, farmers come up with new varieties of fruit much more often than they do new breeds of animal. Look to the future and it would seem likely that one day the triploid fruit will take over from the two chromosome plant, just as the higher plants have lost the single chromosome generation of the ferns and liverworts. One day the apples will do away with the tree and walk the earth! 

I know what you mean about a good fantasy. The best are based on a few actual facts twisted a little, but I reckon von D has written the chariot of the Gods one, he just chose to pretend it was reality


----------



## JustRob (Nov 2, 2016)

I wasn't so impressed by the one about the crystal skulls as the other Indiana Jones films.

It does seem appropriate that the man who landed us with this veritable memetic virus should have the initials VD.

Actually I shouldn't be too disparaging about the idea of a god-like alien entity in case someone reads my novel. Come to think of it, I also wrote there about a sexually transmitted memetic virus. Perhaps I should move on to another thread altogether.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Nov 14, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> I know what you mean about a good fantasy. The best are based on a few actual facts twisted a little, but I reckon von D has written the chariot of the Gods one, he just chose to pretend it was reality



He's not pretending, he believes in this theory with conviction. The fact that they see / claim to see evidence in almost everything, if not everything to support their claim is what makes it bunk. True science grows, evolves, and changes with the evidence as it's revealed- it doesn't boast claims like Wild Hair does on Ancient Aliens. 


- that guy really needs a haircut.

The only times when true science does not grow, evolve, or change is when it's hardcore solid evidence. The most basic, dumbed-down examples would be like in math 1+1=2, 2+2=4. Scientific example- carbon based life needs oxygen to live.


----------

